# Looking for a neck knife



## coucoujojo (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, i'm looking for a small neck knife, about 5-6 inch overall lenght, if someone can help me.

http://www.munroedesign.com/currentmodels/images/miniguardrail.jpg

i'd prefere staight blade.


----------



## Bkultra (Nov 4, 2007)

I use one of my Strider ED knives. Specs: 2 3/4" Blade; 6 1/2" OAL


----------



## carrot (Nov 4, 2007)

A few I can think of: Spyderco Swick, CRK Inyoni, Becker Necker, HideAway Knife, CRKT Dogfish.


----------



## bali_blitz (Nov 4, 2007)

or the Emerson LaGriffe


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 4, 2007)

carrot said:


> CRKT Dogfish.


 
I LOVE my dogfish, but with much use and only wearing it for about a monht the knife is too loose in its sheath to wear naymore, I had it fall out 3 times while bending over so I found it too dangerous to keep wearing, but the knife itself is great! I just wish the sheath had a more snug fit...:sigh:


----------



## da.gee (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a hobby I'm trying to avoid but I keep looking. I think Boker makes some great products. I have the Boker Trance (a folder) and it is slick. I'll throw out:

*Boker Fixed Blade SubCom*

The Subcom FB (fixed blade) is a formidable workhorse. Made from a solid piece of bead-blasted 440C stainless at 57-59 Rc., with a 2-3/8" long and 1-1/2" wide blade, you get a lot of cutting edge. The skeletal handle and thumb ramps improve the grip. Measures just 5-1/2" overall and weighs a mere 3.3 oz. and only 3.7 oz. in the sheath.


----------



## cat (Nov 5, 2007)

Simonich Bitterroot. 
Very popular on bladeforums.com
google found some cpf links:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-159152.html
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=32149


----------



## matthewdanger (Nov 5, 2007)

The SubCom Fixed is a lot of knife in the compact package.


----------



## Danbo (Nov 5, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> I LOVE my dogfish, but with much use and only wearing it for about a monht the knife is too loose in its sheath to wear naymore, I had it fall out 3 times while bending over so I found it too dangerous to keep wearing, but the knife itself is great! I just wish the sheath had a more snug fit...:sigh:



Get the actual Tom Krein version. Better steel, by far, and his kydex sheaths will not let you down.


----------



## guyg (Nov 5, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> I LOVE my dogfish, but with much use and only wearing it for about a monht the knife is too loose in its sheath to wear naymore, I had it fall out 3 times while bending over so I found it too dangerous to keep wearing, but the knife itself is great! I just wish the sheath had a more snug fit...:sigh:



Buck makes 2 neckers in S30V. One designed by Hartsook, and the other by Mayo. Bark River makes the Mini and Mikro Canadian, both excellent knives.
Cutlerylover... Get a hairdryer , warm up your sheath and remold it for a better fit. This is what BRKT told me to do , and it works.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice...I love my CRKT version fo the dogfish because its cheap...I would love to get the real Klein version, buts its a bit expensive right now for me...the Buck Hartsook is affordable but I am not lookign to buy a neck knife right now, but if I cna trade for one I will, looks nice! I usually wear the dogfish around the house, when I go out and want a neck knife I wear my atwood...But I appreciate the advice and I will try to hairdryer to soften the kydex and try to tighten it down a bit...Thanks again guys!


----------



## coucoujojo (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks all, i bought a Buck hartsook! i'd like to buy a custom, but cannot wait so long.


----------



## Bkultra (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratz on the new knife


----------



## Dantor (Nov 17, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> I LOVE my dogfish, but with much use and only wearing it for about a monht the knife is too loose in its sheath to wear naymore, I had it fall out 3 times while bending over so I found it too dangerous to keep wearing, but the knife itself is great! I just wish the sheath had a more snug fit...:sigh:



Yeah, I was moving cross country this past summer and my dogfish started falling out of my sheath. 
We were at a wally world and I was repacking some stuff and not until we were well on the road did I realize it was gone! grrrr
I had a combo edge, but now have a straight plain edge and like it even better 

For me the Dogfish and WoodsWalker are great sizes for neck wear. 





but that Swamp Warden is sure pretty popular too!


----------



## coucoujojo (Nov 24, 2007)

I received my Buck hartsook, it's a good little and light knife!


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 24, 2007)

Dantor said:


> For me the Dogfish and WoodsWalker are great sizes for neck wear.


 
Awesome...How do you like that WoodsWalker? I wanted to get one a while back and forgot about it, my favorite thign about that knife is the cool inside pocket sheath...so it doesn't move around in your pocket, but its always at the ready...very cool!


----------



## Dantor (Nov 25, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Awesome...How do you like that WoodsWalker? I wanted to get one a while back and forgot about it, my favorite thign about that knife is the cool inside pocket sheath...so it doesn't move around in your pocket, but its always at the ready...very cool!




the WoodsWalker is great, some call it the "Steak Knife" lol it has a nice feel to it and a nice usable blade. all just right for wearing.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 25, 2007)

Dantor said:


> but that Swamp Warden is sure pretty popular too!



who makes the Swamp Warden? Busse, Swamp Rat, or Scrapyard?


----------



## Dantor (Nov 25, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> who makes the Swamp Warden? Busse, Swamp Rat, or Scrapyard?



SR-101 Swamp Rat! (we also call it the "Rat Warden")
and we are seriously pushing the boss to make one for ScrapYard! SR-77 in your pocket heaven!

I got 2, next to the Street Scrapper4


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 25, 2007)

Dantor said:


> the WoodsWalker is great, some call it the "Steak Knife" lol it has a nice feel to it and a nice usable blade. all just right for wearing.


 
Ahh ok, Ill have to pick one up if I can... :thumbsup:


----------



## RedLED (Nov 26, 2007)

Do yourself a favor, and look at Pat Crawford's neck knives.

They are very nice.


----------



## fleegs (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out Fehrman. I have their neck knife. A little big for me. Its not too bad on a MercHarness.



rob


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 29, 2007)

Another nice, small knife is the Benchmade Instigator. I reviewed it for ModernSurvival.net earlier this year and liked it quite a bit. It's a lot of knife for the price, although it has a one-sided grind. I found it useful for utility or defensive tasks, but it is a poor choice for dressing game or slicing bread.

Benchmade does a good job with heat treating, so they can get a lot out of an AUS-8 blade like the Instigator. I wear it occasionally under my left arm, on a MercHarness. Recommended.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------

